# No more VBA



## Domski (Mar 22, 2019)

Quiet in here these days isn't it?

Anyway, the orgaisation work for is considering moving to Office 365 and a cloud based infrastructure. As part of this we are potentially going to lose VBA. This is a bit of nightmare scenario for me as I use it almos daily to automate processes or in add-ins that I have designed myself t make life a little easier.

Has anyone been down this route and how did you deal with it if so?


----------



## James006 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello,

No VBA ... would mean diving into Array Formulas ... !!!

By the way, take a look at the New extraordinary set of Dynamic Array Functions ... you will get with Office 365 ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HF0UGMF070

Cheers


----------



## RoryA (Mar 23, 2019)

Just FYI Office 365 and Office Online are not the same thing. Office 365 includes desktop software, which has VBA. Office online does not support VBA or a lot of other stuff, so if you're moving to purely that, I'd make sure you voice concerns to someone with enough authority to make sure that all the workbooks you currently use actually work properly online.


----------

